# megs wheel brightener



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Got to be one of the best wheel cleaners out there.

Come on cleanandshiny lets get those sample sizes going !!!!!!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Would be interested in a sample size from C&S, my Dad always moans about cleaning his wheels. I have a feeling this is the answer!


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm looking out for a good wheel cleaner for when i get my alloys...i was looking at P21s and DP, but definately interessted in a sample size of this Meg's stuff


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i will have some too, as i missed out on shipper's group buy


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Did mine today with wheel brightener, #6, #21 and endurance on the tyres. The wheel brightener really cuts through the old brake dust. Best I have ever seen them.

Shipper


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, just rub it in eh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It made short work of these lovely rims


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, another rubbing it in


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

182 you know who to speak to


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yup, was just thinking that


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Let me in! I want some!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check the annoucement out in the general chat at the top


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

this is a really good idea, there should hopefully be loads of interest


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Oooh i just saw the announcement... hadn't noticed it before! Sounds like a cracking idea!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Edit - Order canceled as they cant ship it oversea's


----------



## barry (Oct 26, 2005)

anymore goin ?


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> yeh i will have some too, as i missed out on shipper's group buy


Here Shaun.............wakey wakey............you missed out on this, the swirl finder.........dear oh dear 

Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Here Shaun.............wakey wakey............you missed out on this, the swirl finder.........dear oh dear
> 
> Bryan


yeh i know, but i got my work, my own little business, im a busy man


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

woooohhooooo, used my sample of wheel brightner today, well impressed, the dirt just lifts of and it doesnt seem to acidic either, left a nice shine on my alloys, think i will be buying a big bottle very soon


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Oooh i'm jealous! Tried some 1Z wheel cleaner today - worked wonders. Smelt a bit bizarre...honey comb i think!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh im deffo getting a bottle, well i will do when megs gets some in stock, the brightner has a sort of marzipan smell to it iirc lol


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> the brightner has a sort of marzipan smell to it iirc lol


Now I love a good product sniff, but I wouldn't make a habit of breathing/smelling that stuff... it's quite a bit more potent than consumer line products and really isn't good for your lungs! lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i wasnt sniffing it, the smell was just in the air


----------

